# hi im new



## katie37 (Apr 30, 2009)

hi im looking for a home for my chinchilla, i have posted on the chinchilla board but no one seems to be on there right now
if anyone knows anyone who is looking for a chinchilla i have got a 1year old fmeale grey looking for a loving home didnt want to have to find a new home for her but shes not gettin the attention she deserves


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to PF


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------

